# Ein "turbolentes Beinhart-WE" in der Eifel



## Achim (19. September 2011)

Vom 16.-18. September 2011 trafen sich 12 Beinharte und 2 Eifeler im  idyllischen Bettenfeld. Der Name Bettenfeld war sicher mal Programm, so  eine Art vorzeitlicher Campingplatz oder so etwas ähnliches. Jetzt, in  der Neuzeit, hatten wir uns für ein festes Quartier entschieden und mit  der Auswahl reichlich Glück gehabt.  

*Der Freitag*

 Im Vor(betten)feld hatte Christina W. die Organisation übernommen und  zusammen mit dem Localguide Achim T. das Wochenende mit drei Touren  geplant. Am Anreisetag um 16.00 Uhr waren wir dann zu zehnt ab 16.00 Uhr  auf der "Einführungsrunde" unterwegs, so einfach mal einmal ums  Meerfelder Maar. Wunderschön und ordentlich knackig war's und geregnet  hat es nur ganz wenig. Achim führte die Tour über sehr schöne Trails  gekonnt zu diversen Aussichtspunkten und ergänzt das Ganze durch  Informationen. Nach getaner "Arbeit" gab es in unserer kleinen Kneipe  das verdiente Abendessen und die "Nachzügler" trafen ein. Weizenbier von  E. ohne A. hatte Hochkonjunktur und die Tour wurde verbal noch einmal  durchgegangen. Und natürlich waren Beinharts wieder die Letzten. 

*Der Samstag*

 Über den bekannten Lieserpfad ergänzt, durch weitere "Pädscher"  Richtung Wittlich, so stand es im Programm. Nach reichhaltigem Frühstück  und bei bestem Wetter, vielleicht ein bißchen frisch, ging es kurz nach  neun mit der "Gesamtcrew" auf die "Königsetappe"; immerhin sollten es  rund 70km und 1600hm werden. Die sehr abwechselungsreiche Strecke bis  zur Kreisstadt Wittlich verging wie im Flug. Zur Mittagszeit konnten wir  auf dem Historischen Marktplatz unsere Kaffee- und Kuchenpause machen.  Und weil wir uns so gut benommen haben ;-) wurden wir alsbald vom  "rasenden Stadtreporter" mit seiner Leica (Fotoapparat, nicht Hund)  entdeckt und abgelichtet. Zwar "nur" schwarzweiß, dafür aber auf  "richtigem Film" für's Stadtarchiv - na klar! Ihm hat es gefallen, uns  auch - Wittlich ist 'ne Reise wert. Auf dem Rückweg ein Kloster besucht,  die Klosterbäckerei und die Kloster-Eistruhe geplündert, das  Beinhart-Kloster-Gruppenfoto geschossen und über den L-Pfad Manderscheid  erreicht. Von dort mit "allerletzter Kraft" den Parkplatz kurz vor  Bettenfeld erreicht und den Schlußspurt des "Jungvolkes" bestaunt,  unkaputtbar die Kerle! ;-) Das Wetter hatte sich den ganzen Tag benommen  und auch nicht geweint. Die E-Frage, die am Morgen noch offen war,  hatte sich über den Tag geklärt und wir zogen wieder in unserer kleinen  Kneipe ein. Rückblickend wurde festgestellt, dass die Tour Einige an die  Grenze gebracht hat und trotzdem super war. Und natürlich waren  Beinharts wieder die Letzten. 

*Der Sonntag*

 In der Nacht hat es stark geregnet, was erwartungsgemäß dazu führte,  dass nicht mehr Alle auf die nassen Trails wollten. Als es 30 Minuten  vor der Abfahrt erneut zu regnen begann, konnten sich immerhin noch acht  "richtig Beinharte" dazu entschließen auf Tour zu gehen. Der Rest traf  sich noch einmal zu einer entspannten Kaffeerunde und machte sich danach  auf den Heimweg.

_Bilder und der Rest des Berichtes werden nachgereicht._


Danke an unsere Organisatorin Christina Weidmann und unseren Guide Achim Thul, es war ein Superwochenende.




_Gruß
Achim
_


----------



## mbonsai (19. September 2011)

War super vielen Dank an die Orga....und  an die tapferen Reiter die gestern noch die Regentour gefahren sind...

Bonsai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (19. September 2011)

Rischdiesch,rischdiesch 

War ein schönes Wochenende mit tollen Trails und super netten Leuts.
Was will man(n) mehr?

Ich kann sogar schon wieder aufrecht gehen! 

Achja
BILDER!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Cynthia (19. September 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> War super vielen Dank an die Orga....und  an die tapferen Reiter die gestern noch die Regentour gefahren sind...
> 
> Bonsai



 Ein bisschen Regen und Dreck von unten waren schon dabei, aber auch Sonne und blauer Himmel  und Lieserpfad und Dronketurm und drei Maare und Spitzkehren und und und .


----------



## Achim (20. September 2011)

_


Ergebnis der Pil*s*suche in der Eifel! _

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Cynthia (20. September 2011)

... ein wunderschönes Exemplar!


----------



## Achim (20. September 2011)

_RückSicht!_

Achim


----------



## Luzie (20. September 2011)

Auch von mir ein dickes *Dankeschön* an unseren Guide Achim T. für die tollen Trails und an Christina für die super Orga dieses Wochenendes 

Interessant war, das am Sonntag nur Männer vorzeitig verschwanden bei dem bösen Regen, wir drei Frauen haben gezeigt, das wir echte Beinharte sind... stimmst Mädels 

Meine Bilder werde ich weitergeben an jemanden, der sich damit auskennt  habt also noch ein wenig Geduld...

Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder


----------



## Achim (21. September 2011)

1. B I L D E R




_Steile Eifel




Kuchenpause in Wittlich




Geteilte Cola iss halbe Cola - odder?

Demmnexxtmeer!



_


----------



## mbonsai (21. September 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> _RückSicht!_
> 
> Achim



Ich brauch nen breiteren Sattel


----------



## grosser (22. September 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Ich brauch nen breiteren Sattel


nimm doch eine Bank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (22. September 2011)

Dann muss ich mir aber ein Dreirad bauen....dann aber mit E-Antrieb


----------



## grosser (22. September 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mir aber ein Dreirad bauen....dann aber mit E-Antrieb



dann nehm ich auch eins!


----------



## mbonsai (22. September 2011)

ich bau nen Ruecksitz fuer Dich ein....mit oder ohne Kindersicherung?


----------



## Murph (22. September 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> 1. B I L D E R
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vonwegen!
Hab fast nix bekommen.......ich bin einfach zu gut für diese Welt!


----------



## mbonsai (22. September 2011)

Ein echter Frauenversteher halt


----------



## Mr Pogo (23. September 2011)

Auch von mir noch ein Dankeschön an den Guide Achim für die tollen Runden mit Ausblick und an Christina für das organisieren der Betten in Bettenfeld. War ja recht sportlich aber mit so viel netten Leuten macht sogar das hochfahren Spaß.
Einen besonderen Dank noch an die 4 Leute die mir das Einzelzimmer überlassen haben - habe super durchgeschnarcht. 
Bis vielleicht nächstes Jahr mal wieder Eifel,
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (23. September 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Ein echter Frauenversteher halt



Der versteht alllessss! 

soisses


----------



## Cynthia (24. September 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> _Bilder und der Rest des Berichtes werden nachgereicht._



Bilder habe ich keine, aber "den Rest" habe ich miterlebt.  

Die  Eifel-WE-Sonntagstour stand unter dem Motto "Es gibt kein schlechtes  Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung". Die sieben regenfesten Beinharten (100 %  Mädels - Spitze !) begleiteten unseren Guide Achim bergab und bergauf an  der Heidsmühle vorbei Richtung Manderscheid und folgten dem Pfad der  Lieser bis zum Gemündener Maar, wo uns eine steile Auffahrt zum  Dronketurm führte. Hier kann man eine herrliche Rundsicht über die Eifel  genießen.  Vorbei am Weinfelder Maar, über Spitzkehren zum  Schalkenmehrener Maar und weiter über Eifelsteig und Lieserpfad  erreichten wir via Manderscheid wieder unsere Unterkunft in Bettenfeld -  erfüllt und glücklich über die wahrscheinlich beste Tour des WE. Bikes  und Reiter/innen bekamen ihre wohlverdiente Dusche.  Zu fünft  genossen wir zum Abschluss in einem sehr gemütlichen Wein-Café in  Manderscheid leckeren Kuchen und heiße Getränke. 
Wettermäßig hätte  "April" eher gepasst, denn wir erlebten ein buntes Gemisch von Regen und  Sonnenschein mit blauem Himmel. Aber keiner bereute den Ausritt.  Einige  Trails sowie den Aussichtspunkt Belvedere ließen wir aus - die nehmen  wir im nächsten Jahr unter die Stollen. 
Eifel, wir kommen ganz bestimmt  wieder!  

Christina


----------



## Murph (25. September 2011)

Toll,

jetzt bin ich neidisch!
Ev. hätt ich doch noch am Sonntag mitfahren sollen....verdammt 

Scheint ja noch eine schöne Runde gewesen zu sein.
schön,schön.


----------



## Luzie (25. September 2011)

Tja Murph, du weißt doch: nur die Harten kommen in den Garten, daher auch der Name *BeinHart*... 



 _echte Beinharte_

und zum Neidisch werden noch diese zwei Fotos



 _der Dronketurm_



 _das Gemündener Maar_

Danke Christina für den tollen Bericht vom Sonntag, hiermit habe ich dann  die Beweisfotos nachgeliefert 

Bis bald...


----------

